# To heck with water Sous Vide



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

Why use water and bags when you can use butter!





[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 5, 2017)

Interesting but that music is herendious


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> Interesting but that music is herendious



I turned the volume off! Couldn't listen to it!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

That makes me want to try it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That makes me want to try it!



Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over! 

Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2017)

0621-paula-deen-tmz-article-6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over!
> 
> Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!



Surf and turf anyone?


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over!
> 
> Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!



Reminds me of a fishing trip 4 guys went on had a big cookout steaks fish bakers the works we got back and one of our supply houses asked one of the guys ho did it go to Wich he replied we ran out of butter on the first night :yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

nepas said:


> 0621-paula-deen-tmz-article-6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paula Dean's kind a meal!


----------



## okie362 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'd put my lips on it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 5, 2017)

Yum!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

WOW!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh ya, count me in


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks great I'll take mind a little more rare 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 6, 2017)

Decadence?


----------



## wade (Feb 6, 2017)

I almost had a heart attack just watching the video !! There is a more healthy video though that it tacked on to the end of it. This uses to Eco 50 C setting on your dish washer as the sous vide. After watching it I felt much more virtuous...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 6, 2017)

Wade said:


> I almost had a heart attack just watching the video !! There is a more healthy video though that it tacked on to the end of it. This uses to Eco 50 C setting on your dish washer as the sous vide. After watching it I felt much more virtuous...


Funny idea


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2017)

Dishwasher ??? now that's cool anyway you look at it.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow! I have to try the dishwasher thing when the Mrs isn't around LOL!
How do you guys pick the music for your vids, anyway?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 16, 2017)

I was just thinking of all the other stuff you could use that steak flavored butter for.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

Why use water and bags when you can use butter!





[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 5, 2017)

Interesting but that music is herendious


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> Interesting but that music is herendious



I turned the volume off! Couldn't listen to it!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

That makes me want to try it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That makes me want to try it!



Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over! 

Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2017)

0621-paula-deen-tmz-article-6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over!
> 
> Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!



Surf and turf anyone?


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Next time my wife goes on a girls weekend I'll invite you over!
> 
> Be a shame to waste all that good butter. A good thing to dip in butter is crab!



Reminds me of a fishing trip 4 guys went on had a big cookout steaks fish bakers the works we got back and one of our supply houses asked one of the guys ho did it go to Wich he replied we ran out of butter on the first night :yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2017)

nepas said:


> 0621-paula-deen-tmz-article-6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paula Dean's kind a meal!


----------



## okie362 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'd put my lips on it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 5, 2017)

Yum!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

WOW!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh ya, count me in


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks great I'll take mind a little more rare 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 6, 2017)

Decadence?


----------



## wade (Feb 6, 2017)

I almost had a heart attack just watching the video !! There is a more healthy video though that it tacked on to the end of it. This uses to Eco 50 C setting on your dish washer as the sous vide. After watching it I felt much more virtuous...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 6, 2017)

Wade said:


> I almost had a heart attack just watching the video !! There is a more healthy video though that it tacked on to the end of it. This uses to Eco 50 C setting on your dish washer as the sous vide. After watching it I felt much more virtuous...


Funny idea


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2017)

Dishwasher ??? now that's cool anyway you look at it.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow! I have to try the dishwasher thing when the Mrs isn't around LOL!
How do you guys pick the music for your vids, anyway?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 16, 2017)

I was just thinking of all the other stuff you could use that steak flavored butter for.....


----------

